

Additive Manufacturing of Optically Transparent Glass – MIT Mediated Matter - skeuomorf
http://matter.media.mit.edu/environments/details/610

======
skeuomorf
Relevant video [0]

[0]
[https://vimeo.com/mediatedmattergroup/glass](https://vimeo.com/mediatedmattergroup/glass)

